# Best of Ceviche for GCF



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, start your engines! 

For the next issue of Gulf Coast Fisherman I am dedicating my column to a Best of 2Cool ceviche recipes. We were talking ceviche when we were out with Angler 1 on Wednesday and it got my juices going. When I got home I dedicated a couple of B liners to the cause and man was that ceviche good. When my wonderful photographer wife took this shot for our family food blog inspiration struck. 

Here's the deal, I plan to include 3 versions besides my own. Mine really is the best but I'll let you guys in just to be nice:dance:. You'll get credit by name in the article for your recipe and if you include a photo that's better than mine it'll go in to with a photo credit. This is for bragging rights only. The will be no payment! You will need to sign a waiver if you're in the photo along with permission to publish your recipe. You will retain rights to both the photo and the recipe for future use. You want to be famous, let's see those recipes.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*ceviche*

This is the simple and easy ceviche that is REALLY good;

Buy 2 packages of pico de gallo from HEB (hot version). Buy some cilantro and about 6 large limes. Chop the cilantro up (about 2 cups) and juice the limes. Take about 3 medium size filets of fresh fish (trigger fish, snapper, etc.) and cube about 3/4" x 3/4". Combine everything and let sit in the fridge or cooler for about 45 minutes (if you can wait that long).

Enjoy!

Tom


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Really braggin' rights is from the eating! Isn't 2Cool having a picnic party or something? Brang out your wahoo, tuna, snappa, ling, shark, and all kinds of cerviche. Good time to use those bellies and odd parts that don't make steaks, ya know.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I will let you know I am under oath !!! LOL


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Instigator, OHHHHH SOOOONNNNNNN (in my best Roland Martin impersonation)You just became my new best-est friend. You are definetly gonna be in my duck boat this season. I am a ceviche conseur (spell check). I have eaten ceviche from florida to Puerto Vi Arta. It IS the food of the gods.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Ceviche Laguna Madre *

*Ingredients*
1 lb of fish (trout, red, flounder, drum, snapper)
1 lb of shrimp
2 lbs of key lime 
3 sour oranges 
1 yellow onion 
1 bundle of cilantro
3 serrano or jalapeno pepper
1 avocado
1 shots of tequila (optional)
Salt (a must)

For my fishing buddies and I preparing Ceviche has been a tradition since the late 80's on our Friday night fishing trips to Holy Beach on the Lower Laguna Madre. The tradition started while in high school when just about every Friday night we would load an old john boat, a car battery and a trolling motor on the bed of a pick-up and drive from our hometown of Alamo, TX in the Rio Grade Valley to Holy Beach an are well known for big trout and reds. 

Every trip started with a stop at a neighbor's house where they had several key lime and sour oranges trees. After we filled a bag with a citrus picked out of trees, we would stop at the local grocery store to purchase more ingredients; crackers, onions, serrano peppers, tomatoes, cilantro and avocados. 

Our next stop was at the old wood bridge in Rio Hondo to cast net for bait; a mix of mullet, shiners and shrimp. Shrimp was placed in a zip-lock bag that was kept in the food and drinks cooler. And on we would go to Holy Beach. By the time we would get to the bay, the sun had fallen so gas lanterns were the first thing we prepare. Moving slow in the clear grass flats powered by a small trolling motor, we would pick up with the mesh net a few more shrimp that went to the zip-lock bag and bally-hoo for bait. 

Usually the first fish that was caught was cleaned upon capture and diced along with the shrimp we had previously collected. The fish, shrimp, key lime and sour orange juice all went back into the zip-lock bag and back into the ice box for 2 to 3 hours of marinating. At this point, I do not add salt or any other ingredient. 

After marinating is done, I add a simple "pico de gallo", chopped yellow onions, tomato, Serrano papers, and cilantro. I let it marinate for a half hour to allow the juices to mix. 

I drain half of the citrus juice and add the diced avocado and add a shot or two or three of tequila (whenever available) and salt and mix well. Serve with crackers or tortilla chips. Something simple, but delicious that anyone can prepare and enjoy.

Francisco "Kiko" Gonzalez


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I know that there are more of you out there with killer ceviches. A number of them have already been published on 2Cool. This can't be a case of secret recipe syndrome is it? My grandmother had great recipes that she would pass along, but always with missing ingredients


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yall try this...
after the ceviche is complete, lightly dust it with fresh fine ground comino powder. go easy with it. adds a smokey, south-of-the-border taste. 
if you're at home and want the best comino, buy it whole. then heat a dry cast-iron skillet. roll the comino around in it untill it gives off its fragrance, maybe just a wisp of smoke. then grind it very fine in a mollcajete or small food processor.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I am working on it will post pics soon.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

To me, it's all in the fish, so my cerviche is lots of chunk, firm white fish. Those "sours" or wild oranges make a fine citrus juice although regular limes and lemons will work - that's how the fish gets "cooked." The cook time in a nonreactive bowl in the refrigerator is exactly 1 to 3 hours, lots of citrus juice and onions (yellow, white, some red maybe, 10-15 onions). Then I drain the citrus to slow down the reaction, which can make your cerviche soft and mushy. Tomatoes, cilantro, and jalapeno or serranos complete the ingredients, with a pinch of this and that, like salt (try coarse sea salt). Some recipes include garlic, sugar, comino, and about anything but the kitchen sink.

The question is big chunk or finely diced? There are two schools of thought there. Some like a small dice and other like me want nice chunks. That's your call. It does make a difference in the "cooking," scooping, and presentation. The finer the dice, the less cook time needed, since you have more surface area.

Seeded or not? Hot pepper seeds can get stuck in your throat sometimes, or I've had them fly up my nose (I was hungry, OK), but that's your decision. Actually, I like the taste of the pepper instead of too much heat, and love those A&M mild jalapenos, especially if straight from the garden. Same for tomatoes. It's a pain to deseed a tomato with a spoon, though, so down the hatch it goes.

If you're a real cerviche freak, you serve a platter with sides of avocado, more lemons, extra peppers, more cilantro, and so forth. Avocado has a bad way of turning brown so lemon helps, as well as serving the wedges with the seed still slightly attached. That is very traditional - avocado wedges served with nothing but salt and lime. 

Down in Cabo they make a heck of a striped marlin cerviche that is to die for, and every restaurant seems to do it a little differently. Shark is also popular in parts of Mexico. Red snapper is hard to beat though, the king!
-sam


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cajun Style*

One Dog Snapper
2 Jap's seeded and diced
1 Large serino pepper seeded and diced
2 cloves of garlic diced
1 teaspoon of Slap your mama seasoning
3 mators diced
1 bunch cilantro
1 onion choped and diced
4 limes juiced

The rest is easy mix all together and stir and let set for about an hour or two. Enjoy


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Smooth Cerviche,

Good white meat fish maybe shrimp as well,
cilantro,
green onions,
bunch of limes,
sea salt,
tomatoes,
avacadoes,
Some diced up red and yellow peppers if you like.
Little bit of vegatable oil.

Dice up the fish and shrimp into small cubes. ( Tip, if doing at home have fish slightly frozen. easier to dice.)
Dice up or run the cilantro and green onions thru mini food processor.
Toss fish, cilantro, green onions, and a bit of sea salt in a glass bowl. (Add chopped up peppers if you like.)
Squeeze enough limes to cover the whole thing with juice. A little lime pulp is good as well.
Let it sit covered in the fridge 4 to 8 hours.
drain, add diced up tomatoes, add a touch more salt and a touch of vegi oil to taste.
Add avacadoes and squeeze a couple of more limes. Get the chips and beer.

That is long version. Boat version is have everything chopped up and ready, chop up first snapper or 2, toss everything in a bag or container for an 2 hours in the cooler and pig out.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I just realized that I was going to have to make all these to determine what goes in the magazine. What a dilemma


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is what it looks like when put all together.


----------



## bamagreg (Dec 5, 2005)

*Add the feta*

All these look good. I'll have to try the sour orange. I like mangrove snapper, tripper fish, sheephead and red snapper. I've heard that ling is good also.

I like to add feta cheese to my ceviche, mixes well with the fish, lime juice and tomatoes. I typically add a little olive oil as well.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

dear god i am hungry now!

FYI - african pompano makes great ceviche and sashimi


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Cajun Bob, that picture looks like the mack daddy right there hoss. Whatcha got in the taco, some carne guisada? Deer stew?

This ain't exactly ceviche, but I'm making some some blackened oysters for a snack - goes great with all the above.

Some more ceviche ideas --


try adding squid sometime, it's not too dang bad, 1/4" slice
Conch style is ceviche with Scotch Bonnet pepper or Habanero
Try some conch salad ceviche, for that matter
Nicaraguan style is with radishes and mint, interesting combo
Peru style is called tiradito, uses thin sliced fish not chunks
Don't be afraid to add sweet corn if you can find it, a Cajun "maque choux"
-sammie


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Swells said:


> Cajun Bob, that picture looks like the mack daddy right there hoss. Whatcha got in the taco, some carne guisada? Deer stew?
> 
> This ain't exactly ceviche, but I'm making some some blackened oysters for a snack - goes great with all the above.
> 
> ...


Yep, Buddy that is Carne Guisada in the taco and it is awesome!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is hotrod and bubba's ling ceviche that we ate while fishing the matty tourney. :brew2: It was one of the best I have ever had.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Instigator's special recipe*

OK, we're rollin now. I didn't re-post mine (I posted my recipe last August) at first because I didn't want to intimidate you guys too much:biggrin: But I think it is OK to let you guys see the best one now. I know there's more out there. Haute Pursuit posted a good one up last year as I remember and I just know there has to be some unique ones that we haven't seen yet. I certainly have gotten some ideas to try already.

*Ceviche*

2 cups diced fresh tomato (or good canned if good fresh isn't available)
Enough fresh squeezed lime juice to cover diced fish (20 limes usually does it) 
1 ½ cups diced sweet onion
1 cup chopped scallion tops
¼ cup chopped cilantro
1/8 cup chopped Serrano pepper (seeded to reduce heat if necessary)
Chopped avocado garnish (optional)
1 ½ cups (1 - 11.5 oz can) V-8 or tomato juice
½ cup good olive oil
½ cup dry white wine (pinot grigio, sauvignon blanc or chardonnay work well)
2 Tbs Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbs soy sauce
Sprinkle of garlic salt
Sea salt to taste
Fresh ground black pepper to taste

Dice the fish in ¼ to ½ inch dice. A variety of size is good. Cover and mix the diced fish with fresh squeezed lime juice and refrigerate 4 hours, mixing 2-3 times.

Mix the chopped vegetables and liquid ingredients separately so that you can add the mixed liquid to get the finished consistency that you want.

Rinse the fish well in tap water and then with a final rinse of bottled or R/O water and drain well. Mix the fish with the vegetables already in the liquid mix. Serve immediately or up to 3 days later (refrigerated of course). It is best 24 to 48 hours after making but it is darn good as soon as it is done.

We push this recipe over the top by making our own tortilla chips. It's very easy and makes a world of difference. Quarter fresh corn tortillas and fry them in 350 F corn oil until golden. Remove and drain on paper. Salt the chips immediately after removing from the oil. Warning! Only make as many of these as you think you will need because you will eat every single one of them. They're irresistible.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> I didn't want to intimidate you guys too much:biggrin: But I think it is OK to let you guys see the best one now.


OK, that's it, time for a throw down. I got a Hawaiian Ono (wahoo) ceviche recipe that'll blow your doors off. Where's Bobby Flay, I'll take him on too. I'm more worried about Cajun Bob though, he looks feisty with his dawg snappa. It's all good, folks! :cheers:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Instigator said:


> OK, we're rollin now. I didn't re-post mine (I posted my recipe last August) at first because I didn't want to intimidate you guys too much:biggrin: But I think it is OK to let you guys see the best one now. I know there's more out there. Haute Pursuit posted a good one up last year as I remember and I just know there has to be some unique ones that we haven't seen yet. I certainly have gotten some ideas to try already.
> 
> *Ceviche*
> 
> ...


And who do you know that carrys all that stuff on a boat??
Who let the dog's out ??
That would be real good at home!!! LOL


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Swells said:


> OK, that's it, time for a throw down. I got a Hawaiian Ono (wahoo) ceviche recipe that'll blow your doors off. Where's Bobby Flay, I'll take him on too. I'm more worried about Cajun Bob though, he looks feisty with his dawg snappa. It's all good, folks! :cheers:


Have you looking at my recipes ?? LOL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Inshore CopacabanaCeviche*

Great ideas all...

PM me if you want the recipe... Palm hearts and all...

Got to go....

Copacabana with you fav feech...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mango alert!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

CajunBob, dude you mix it at the house and then just do the lime bath on the first fish in the boat. We might not always wait the full 4 hours though. Cevichashimi anyone?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude who has time to think of all that before you go fishing??? I do good to remember to load the wife and some snacks. Do you like a long yellow fruit on your boat? I can always plant some. then you will be made to walk the plank!! LOL


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I always carry wasabi and soy sause on the boat on tuna trips. but then I know what I am going to eat. But that is a given on any boat.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Great recipes!!! I will give them a try! Thanks for posting. I love ceviche. My favorite fish to use are wahoo and grouper. Uhm, good!!

Where can you buy sour oranges? Sour oranges make the best margueritas!! I picked them off a hotel tree in Scottsdale and made the greatest margueritas!! 1-2 parts tequila, 1 part contreau, 1 part sour orange!

I know we all like fish, but my favorite is conch and shrimp ceviche. Common in Belize.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

All of these look sooooo good!!! Great thread!! Would anybody know the recipe that Pappasitos uses for their Ceviche? I love there Ceviche!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if you find an orange tree in a yard in STX, it's probably a sour orange.
as for toritllya chips, fer store bought, Julio's are dang good. they have a little spice dusting. I gotta try the fresh shrimp next time. keep at it, an we''ll be havin' seafood cocktail a la Mexicana. an' thet aint a bad thing, niether.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*PAPPASITO'S MEXICAN CEVICHE*

1 lb halibut fillets or sea bass fillets or red snapper fillets (or use a mixture of fish and shrimp) 
5-6 limes (Enough Juice to cover fish) 
1 cup diced fresh tomatoes 
1 green pepper, sweet,chopped 
4 tablespoons chopped parsley or cilantro 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 teaspoon oregano 
2 jalapeno peppers, chopped (or more to suit your taste) 
2 tablespoons white vinegar 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons fresh cilantro, chopped 
1 dash Tabasco sauce 
lettuce leaves (to line serving bowls) 
avocados (optional) 
black olives, sliced (for garnish) (optional)

Dice the fish (approximately 1/2 inch dice if using shrimp use cleaned shrimp). Marinate fish in the lime juice in the fridge overnight (this step cooks the fish). 
Stir often.

Pour off most of the Lime juice (Just leave it moist). 
Add remaining ingredients except lettuce, Avacado and olive.

Toss well and arrange in individual serving bowls that are lined with the lettuce leaves. If you wish garnish with Sliced Avacado and sliced black Olives​


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

fonz said:


> *PAPPASITO'S MEXICAN CEVICHE*​
> 1 lb halibut fillets or sea bass fillets or red snapper fillets (or use a mixture of fish and shrimp)
> 5-6 limes (Enough Juice to cover fish)
> 1 cup diced fresh tomatoes
> ...


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm coming to texas soon for the Ceviche....errr ummm....I mean to fish.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> if you find an orange tree in a yard in STX, it's probably a sour orange.


Sometimes, as they got about 12 kinds of citrus down here in various stages of going great to going wild, abandoned, and growing from the root stock instead of the graft. They ain't native, like the wild cherry, so all are planted by hand. No telling what you got, just pick a bunch if it doesn't look like an active orchard with a property owner ... and ask questions later. Uniformly, they look like hell on the outside, since they aren't sprayed or fertilized. You have to check to make sure the bugs and possums and birds ain't got into them. But them funky squeezings make the best juice for fish you ever saw for ceviche. In Florida and the Bahamas where they seem to grow native, they're called "sours." Well ya gotta pick 'em green, what do ya expect?


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll take conch ceviche above all others. Can't get it fresh in Texas, but blue crab cheviche is dynamite as well...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*4/5 Mango lovers agree .. Captain Dave's Ceviche*

Well Swells, Just for you and all the others that PM ed me , I am going to post . This is used to impress the guest and the taste budsas well. Dont over power the ceviche. This can be served as a main dish and a desert with that mango..

Captain Dave's Ceviche
1 # of very small shrimp peeled and devained
1-2 # firm whitefish.. Don't be too proud of your catch, just cut into 1/2 cubes
Juice od 12 BITTER oranges or juice of 8 lemons and 8 limes
4 jalapenos or aji seeded and finely chopped if you can handle
1 or 2 large red onions thinly sliced
Salt & fresh ground pepper to taste
1 cup fresh chopped cilantro
1 T Tiny capers
Garnish: 
4 small hearts of romaine lettuce shredded
12 stalks heart of palm
1 mango peeled and cut into thin slices
1/2 red pepper, thinly sliced
1 lg hass avacado, peeled and diced

Step 1 : Drop the shrimp into boiling water for a minute and remove from water
and put on ice to stop the cooking.
Step 2 : In a medium bowl mix the shrimp. fish, citrus, chiles, onions, sat & pepper.
Cover and cool in the fridge for 3- 4 hours. Check for opaqueness of the fish and it should flake easily.
Step 3 : Mix the cilantro and capers int the ceviche . Then place the lettuce into the botom of serving bowls.
Step 4: Top with cerviche, palm hearts,mango, red pepper and avocado

Remember , Presentation make all the differnce..

Enjoy



Swells said:


> Mango alert!


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Conch*



miguel4 said:


> I'll take conch ceviche above all others. Can't get it fresh in Texas, but blue crab cheviche is dynamite as well...


The HEB by my house had some for sale about 2 weeks ago.. 
When I asked what that was, and they told me what it was, 
I was thinking 19 bucks a pound? Nope..
I think it was 8 or 9 bucks a pound?

Im thinking about making one pounds worth??? 
Conch Ceviche sounds Good


----------



## theSgriffin (Jun 26, 2009)

I've had ceviche from here to Patagonia. The best has the little critters, like conch, squid, and the like. The recipes above sound great, but give it a try with a side of fried plantains (those funny looking bananas). And remember, hunger is the best gravy, and friendship is the best sauce.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Kiko/Sammy,
I will be adding your ceviche recipes. To ya'll and the others,I am now hungry,Thanks!


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

First, I would like to simply recommend that one not use brackish water fish (redfish, trout, sheepshead) for ceviche (some have recommended it) as the incidence of parasites is too high compared to pelagics for example. Use smacks, snapper, tuna, yellowtail, wahoo (my two favs), dolphin, ling and even king macks. Adding bay scallops is nice too. If you haven't tried it - a nice Salmon belly is great in ceviche as well.

here's how I usually make it:

dice your fish and soak in fresh lime juice for at least three hours - depending on how big you like your chunks. Don't use the tail meat - it has no fat = no flavor - the belly works great in fish like salmon and tuna.

when opaque, drain off lime juice and add the following in amounts commensurate with your fish and taste:

olive oil
seeded, chopped tomatoes
chopped white onion
seeded finely chopped jalapeno
julienne some orange bell pepper
chopped cilantro
dashes of oregano to taste
salt and black pepper to taste
dashes of Cholula for added heat and color*
when I have it I'll add either chopped fresh cherries or the cherry flavored craisins
to counter the heat and bitterness of the lime with a little something sweet.
* if you prefer a chipotle flavored sauce/salsa you can substitute it for the Cholula.

enjoy with saltines or tortilla chips with some avocado or guac on the side.
and beer.
and maybe a shot of a good anejo tequila to start out on the right foot.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Try Hawaiian ceviche sometime, called Poke. This is usually made from YFT and doesn't use citrus to "cook" the fish. However, it does go well with the onion, tomato, and pepper method used for ceviche. The toasted sesame is a nice touch. I'm sure this would win in any throw-down!
http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Poke.htm


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I just submitted the article with Capt Dave and Kiko's recipes. Look for them in the Fall GCF. It should hit the stands in mid September. Thanks for playing everyone, it was fun.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*GCF Ceviche*

There was a tremedous amount of excellent recipes for competition. We are all winners and get to indulge in each others recipes. LOL

Thanks Instigator for putting this on. It was fun

PS.. Here is a simple Shark Ceviche made up on Satuday. Same as my Sheepshead Recipe posted a while back..


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I like to add just a touch of sugar to my ceviche. I usually add mango as well. I've been wondering if one could substitute a portion of the limes for a different type of citrus fruit? 

I saw someone write they used sour oranges. How about regular oranges? Just a few for some sweetness. Or, how about a few lemons? Tangerines? Mandarins? The acidity should react similarily to limes and "cook" the fish. Right?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Whew Capt Dave, she looks like a hot mama there!

TxJoker, any citrus will do in a pinch, and even sweet oranges are acidic. Mango is very low in acids so it won't "cook" no fish. So is pineapple, a favorite of mine, but absolutely no acidity, best slightly burned on the grill IMHO. Sours, which are wild orange trees that were often used as root stock for cultivated citrus, are extremely sour, related to the Persian Orange. Lemons and limes can be even more acidic, which is why they use them. I like the Meyer's Lemon very much. It is a cross between a lime and a sweet orange. The Meyer's Lemon is also known as the *Valley Lemon* down here in South Texas.


----------



## IHB (Feb 24, 2005)

i use one small orange for every half dozen limes as a general ratio. take some of the edge off the lime juice


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Swell, Most of the green and re is reg peppers with some jalapenos mixed in..LOL You do you your foods well Swell...

Anoter one pictured..

I mix up the limes and lemons and throw a few oranges in the mix.. just pends on the feech.


INGREDIENTS 
2 filets from one 1 1/2- to 2-pound sheepshead or other feech. Skin and pin bones removed, flesh diced into half-inch cubes
Juice from six limesJuice from two oranges3 garlic cloves, minced
1 medium green bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares
1 medium yellow bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares
1 red bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares
1 half medium red onion,1/4-inch diced
2 vine-ripe tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and diced 1/2-inch square
1 small bunch cilantro, thoroughly rinsed and minced
1/2 tablespoon kosher salt
1/2 tablespoon fresh-ground black pepper
INSTRUCTIONS
1. Start by tossing the feech in the lime and orange juice.
2. Allow the feech to marinate for at least an hour, preferably not more than two hours. This allows the acidity in the citrus to chemically cook the fish. The longer the fish marinates the tougher it may become.
3. While the fish is properly "cooking," the remainder of the ingredients may be tossed together, creating a salsa cruda.
4. Once properly marinated the sheepshead may be tossed with as much or as little of the salsa cruda mixture as you like.
5. The finished ceviche is best served with tortilla chips or crostini or crackers


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

I'm glad you liked it.



Instigator said:


> I just submitted the article with Capt Dave and Kiko's recipes. Look for them in the Fall GCF. It should hit the stands in mid September. Thanks for playing everyone, it was fun.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

All of the recipes and pictures look very good. I make one myself, but recently my son decided to take the pico mix we make, add black beans, sweet corn, avacado and a squeeze or 2 of fresh limes. He then ran the mix through the food processor and that was our topping for fresh trout tacos on corn tortillas!!!!! 
Its not ceviche, but ya'll should try this one..... works well with snapper too, or any fresh fish.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Bump

i must have been on vacation to miss this thread....

Great recipes and great photos of the presentation and "How to's". Great job fellas..

oh well, there's always next year.

My entry and his faithfull fans will be ready for the contest next summer.... :biggrin:

http://http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-7e8eeda757045fff74c7ed877e57359b.html

Hog


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

*Leftover Shrimp - For those that don't like or don't trust raw fish*

Take any of the above mentioned recipes, add diced boiled shrimp in lieu of fish.

My Recipe:

Diced:
Yellow Bell Pepper
Container Roma Tomatoes
One Can Hearts of Palm
Bunch of Fresh, Washed Cilantro
Jalapeno, seeded
White Onion
15 inch trout/flounder/snapper filet (3) 
Celery Optional

Other Ingredients
2 Tablespoons Olive oil
2 Teaspoon white wine vinegar or Rice wine vinegar
Juice of 3-4 Lemons to taste
Juice of 3-4 Limes to taste 
Cumin to taste
Garlic Salt to taste
Celery Salt to taste (notice because of the varying types of salt, I don't add sea salt)
Black pepper to taste
Cayenne pepper to taste.
Fresh picked, boiled crab (optional)

Note: I buy the cans of pre-juiced lemons and limes and let fish sit for a few hours in just the lemon and lime juice, then drain and add fish back to other ingredients. Stir well and serve


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Pappasitos clone*

Bumped the thread just in time. I tried the pappasitos one listed with fresh red snapper and shrimp. Not as good as my first entry , but hey... not a bad toss always use fresh limes, lemons or oranges. no arties in my ceviche, just to catch em.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*GCF out yet?*

Is the issue of GCF at the stores yet? I'm framing it!

Kiko


Instigator said:


> I just submitted the article with Capt Dave and Kiko's recipes. Look for them in the Fall GCF. It should hit the stands in mid September. Thanks for playing everyone, it was fun.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Issue is Out*

Here you go Partner.. I am going to give yours a try next and then some others...A special THANKS to John for putting it up and for a excellent write up.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=217820


KIKO said:


> Is the issue of GCF at the stores yet? I'm framing it!
> 
> Kiko


----------

